# Remapping & motor insurance



## Johnwr

Hi guys I am thinking of remapping my Hymer Motorhome can anyone tell me if I did do it would I need to tell my insurance company? Thanks John


----------



## gaspode

Yes, definitely.

Most insurers will not charge extra but they must be informed unless you want to risk invalidating your insurance.


----------



## bigcats30

Yes you do...it's a modification and if you failed to tell them (and it can be detected no matter what you read) they COULD refuse to either payout or insure you.


----------



## Johnwr

Cheers guys for your valid replies I am currently insured with Saga and I know they are going to charge for remapping. Is there any insurers you can recommend who may not charge?


----------



## trek

before you go & get your remap give some consideration to the extra strain that may be placed on your clutch

my friend remapped his 2.3 Ducato X250 & was really please with the extra power (or so he says) until his clutch burnt out at 31,000 miles
(& that was not a cheap repair)


have a search on the forum as remaps & clutches have been discussed previously.


----------



## teal

Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.


----------



## rayc

teal said:


> Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.


How would you know if a used MH had been mapped when you bought it?


----------



## rogerblack

Not a remap I know but I had a Tunit device fitted and notified my insurance company (Safeguard) in writing, as I always do for any modifications. I know better than to give any insurance provider any excuse to wriggle out of a possible future claim.

They acknowledged and confirmed no extra premium was due.


----------



## dalspa

On my previous (first) m/home, having 2.8jtd engine, I found that I was continuously changing between 4th and 5th due to the traffic speed (in UK). Fitted a plug in unit and was then better able to maintain speed in 5th when the traffic slowed a bit. Notified insurers (can't remember who we were with at the time) and they wanted £25 for the modification. I explained my reason for fitting it and that now I had two hands on the steering wheel for more time (due to less gear changing) and was now better able to accelerate out of danger, if I needed to, therefore was overall safer and less risk. They accepted this and waived the increase in premium. I think this was when remapping and plug in boxes first came out and so they probably all thought that m/homes were going to be driven like boy racers. Since then, when I changed insurers, they weren't bothered and never added anything on.
DavidL


----------



## teal

rayc said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if a used MH had been mapped when you bought it?
Click to expand...

Hi, it has not been remapped yet , I was only asking MHF if there is a charge when I might have it done.


----------



## rayc

teal said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if a used MH had been mapped when you bought it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, it has not been remapped yet , I was only asking MHF if there is a charge when I might have it done.
Click to expand...

I meant how would anyone know if a vehicle they bought had been mapped prior to them buying it? When the question is asked "are there any modifications" what would any buyer of a used MH say? What are the insurance implications if it is later found out that in fact it had been mapped prior to it being bought by the new owner?


----------



## bigcats30

rayc said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if a used MH had been mapped when you bought it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, it has not been remapped yet , I was only asking MHF if there is a charge when I might have it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant how would anyone know if a vehicle they bought had been mapped prior to them buying it? When the question is asked "are there any modifications" what would any buyer of a used MH say? What are the insurance implications if it is later found out that in fact it had been mapped prior to it being bought by the new owner?
Click to expand...

Well they can tell when it was remapped (it's just computer software after all) so its Date time stamped......

Thats why I always reply when asked about mods etc 'Not that I'm aware of'....that way there's no comeback


----------



## tikki

Always tell the insurance company.
As many have said on this thread, most impose no extra premium.

I used a plug-in unit on our last motorhome from new and although kept it less than 2 years had no mechanical problems. The insurers noted it on the policy and there was no extra premium.

We bought our current van new in 2004 and fitted a plug in box from Van Aaken shortly afterwards. The 'van has been pushed quite hard at times but with regular use and servicing I really don't think the extra power and driveability gained has affected the reliability.

We've used 3 insurers in the 8 years we've had the Midas and none has asked for a premium but, all have said that the plug-in box itself is not covered.

Can't really see a down side myself - apart from the cost of the unit.

No extra insurance costs.
Improved driveability with far less gear changes
and, surprisingly, a small saving in fuel costs.

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## teal

rayc said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week MHF wanted £15 extra for remap.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if a used MH had been mapped when you bought it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, it has not been remapped yet , I was only asking MHF if there is a charge when I might have it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant how would anyone know if a vehicle they bought had been mapped prior to them buying it? When the question is asked "are there any modifications" what would any buyer of a used MH say? What are the insurance implications if it is later found out that in fact it had been mapped prior to it being bought by the new owner?
Click to expand...

In answer to your question. Going back to all the M/H we have had they all seemed to be what the label say,s ie it should do so and so .At one time I had a Hymer 544 with the 2.5 engine, thought it went like a train as they say but whilst going to the lake district one year and the unit was due for service I called into Turbo Tune and they done the service ,I asked it it was all ok and he replied its not the bhp it had so he tweeked it and boy did I know the difference. As for what I have now I would certainly know whether it had a remap.


----------



## neilanddot

Interesting that you are thinking of re mapping and I was wondering why. There was a discussion last week or so that the economics mean that it would be quite a number of years before you made fuel savings or is there another reason? Did you read that posting?


----------



## Johnwr

*Remapping*

No I did not see that posting Neil. I am looking for a better fuel performance rather than more BHP a little my be ok but not the main reason. Any suggestions as what I am reading I may not bother remapping at all if there is very little benefit.


----------



## trek

I am a big skeptic when it comes to remapping

surely the manufacturers know how to get the best out of their engines re power , fuel economy & longevity not the re- mappers


----------



## Johnwr

*Remap Complete Reduction in insurance*

Hi All

Just to let you know I have now remapped my Hymer Classic 2.8 JTD by PERFORMAX EUC REMAPPING web www.customremapping.co.uk. Paul Archer their Technical Director carried out the work very very professional and the only company who understood how to connect to the ECU on my vehicle. Vehicles after 2002 have the OBD 11 connection within the cab my connector is a 2 pin unit at the ECU.

A fantastic difference in driving much much better less gear changes a much safer drive. Cost £259.00 money well spent just on the difference in performance.

I informed my insurance company SAGA excellent news Saga have not increased MY PREMIUM. Well done SAGA.

If anyone out there is looking for a remap please consider PERFORMAX and give PAUL ring on 07521 072984 
Johnwr


----------



## TH-Performance

trek said:


> I am a big skeptic when it comes to remapping
> 
> surely the manufacturers know how to get the best out of their engines re power , fuel economy & longevity not the re- mappers


Not necessarily true. As an example, VW have 2 BHP sized engines on their T5's, one is 85bhp and one is 102bhp.

The 85bhp is down tuned for servicing and warranty scheduling.

They are the same engines.

A proper tuning company would ensure that any remap is within the specifications as set down by that manufacturer, it's not just about making the BHP figure higher.

A proper remap will increase your MPG if driven normally, ie not raced around because it has more power. I've seen vehicles change from 28mpg to 35mpg around town covering the same routes with a proper remap.

You can of course (if you are prepared to pay) get a main dealer to 'custom tune' your vehicle which quite a lot will do. It's a remap, just carried out by them (i've known a main dealer contact a professional tuner to do the work for them).

It's all about doing your research and making sure that claims are not exaggerated, that the company you choose is reputable (as an example I am Checkatrade approved) and that they know what they are doing and most importantly, respect your vehicle.

Regards

Terry


----------



## bubble63

just had boosters do my 2.3 X250 ducato M/home.

20 mpg has gone 23.7 no trailer

18 mpg to 20 mpg towing 

used to cruise at 56 mph but now m/h likes 65 mph and staying in 6 th gear.

first figures at 56 new figures at 65 mph !!!

very happy , but very aware of fragile clutch 

regds Neil


----------



## TH-Performance

bubble63 said:


> just had boosters do my 2.3 X250 ducato M/home.
> 
> 20 mpg has gone 23.7 no trailer
> 
> 18 mpg to 20 mpg towing
> 
> used to cruise at 56 mph but now m/h likes 65 mph and staying in 6 th gear.
> 
> first figures at 56 new figures at 65 mph !!!
> 
> very happy , but very aware of fragile clutch
> 
> regds Neil


This clutch slipping problem, we've tuned thousands of cars/vans etc, and we don't have clutch slipping problems. It could be that they are too aggressively tuned.

I wonder if it specific to certain vehicles.


----------

